# AV Optimization



## ncampanile (Feb 5, 2010)

Can anyone tell me what codes they are using for an AV optimization?
echo codes  and programming codes?


----------



## 01029287 (Feb 21, 2010)

We use 93308 and 93325.  As fas as the programming codes start with 93279.  It depends on if PPM or AICD and then how may leads.  Hope this helsp.


----------

